# Catholic School Costs in Sydney



## pau_p1 (Feb 17, 2016)

My wife, 2 daughters and myself are moving to Sydney by midyear next year. I'm trying to scout for possible Catholic primary school for my kids. I've been looking into websites and emailing the schools as I'm unable to find fees posted on their sites. So far none has responded.

My company is processing me for a subclass 457.

I'm wondering if anyone would have an idea which Sydney Catholic schools accept students under 457 and how much would be the fee range. 

We're trying to look for an ideal school first to help us decide on where in Sydney to move. I'm looking at places that would be within an hour of commute going to the downtown. 

Appreciate any recommendation...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pau_p1 said:


> My wife, 2 daughters and myself are moving to Sydney by midyear next year. I'm trying to scout for possible Catholic primary school for my kids. I've been looking into websites and emailing the schools as I'm unable to find fees posted on their sites. So far none has responded.
> 
> My company is processing me for a subclass 457.
> 
> ...


Hi
As it is currently school holidays, it may be some time before you get a response from the school.
The problem you face is that your children would not be eligible for any Commonwealth Funding, so the Catholic School would have to decide if they wished to make you pay that shortfall as well as the fee that they charge, or absorb the fairly large amount themselves.
As an example the State Government schools , who are free to permanent residents, charge a substantial sum $5000 plus per student per term ( Here is a link you might find helpful, https://schoolsequella.det.nsw.edu.au/file/e2b3c362-84b4-4388-8815-e644ee6f9e19/1/fees.pdf)


----------

